# [SOLVED] Motorola SurfBoard



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I have a Motorola Surf Board Cable Modem. I have a coaxial cable plugged into the back of it, plugged into power and an Ethernet coming out into a desktop computer. 2 of the lights come on and the third one is flashing. The desktop recognizes it and says that it is connected, sending and receiving packets. But there is no internet connection because when I open a browser, it can't load a page. And when I open cmd and type "ping google.com" it can't find google.com.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

What model is the motorola surfboard?

What light are solid and which are flashing? (send,receive,online,)


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Motorola SB4200 SURFboard(R) Cable Modem
The Power light is always solid...and it is plugged in to a definite power source.
The second light is the Receive light...which is sometimes solid, and sometimes flashing.
The third light is the Send light...which is sometimes flashing, and sometimes off. It only flashes if the second light is solid.
Then there are the Online, Activity, and Standby lights. I cannot get them to be solid or even flashing.

Video


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Contact your ISP.

The Receive light will flash when try to acquire the downstream signal.

Once the Downstream signal is locked it attempts to acquire the upstream signal (flashing send)

If unable to complete these step then you may have a problem with the modem 

or a signal issue.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

So is it the ISP's fault or the Modem's fault?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Call them . . they should be able to ping the modem and tell where the fault is


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Okay so I called WoW...my ISP. They said that adding a modem is adding a second internet connection, like adding a second telephone line. So, I am not going to be using it as I cannot pay for another line.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Youa had two modems? What are you trying to do . . if you want to share the internet connec tion from the modem, you can use a router


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

There is two rooms that have computers...neither of them can use wireless. I think that there is a type of router ((I have one that goes modem -> router -> wi-fi)) that can take input from the wi-fi and then give off Ethernet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

If you're trying to connect a second modem to one cable account, that's the problem! That will NEVER work unless you pay the ISP for a second cable account!


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

I want to have a router that can accept internet coming into it via wi-fi.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*



HgPot said:


> I want to have a router that can accept internet coming into it via wi-fi.


That would be a wireless bridge, not a router.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

Okay, can someone find me a cheap wireless bridge?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

This is what I use for wireless bridge here: http://www.amazon.com/ZyXEL-P330W-802-11g-Wireless-Router/product-reviews/B000AAQQBC


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Motorola SurfBoard*

I have upgraded the router and the wireless card in the remote PC so that I get the same connection speed as Ethernet.


----------

